# S7 DB´s nach Excel ohne Step7 mit TS-Adapter?



## Markus (8 April 2005)

hallo,

was für tools könnt ihr empfehlen um s7 datenbausteine aus der sps
auf ein laptop zu bekommen?

am besten direkt in eine excel datei.

und am allerbesten wenn kein der zugriff auch über den TS-Adapter von siemens möglich ist, also kein extra PC-adapter benötigt wird.
(TS-Adapter ist bei den anlagen sowieso dabei)

und am oberallerbesten wäre natürlich freeware (muss aber nicht sein)


ihr könnt gerne auch möglichkeiten posten die obige kriterien nicht erfüllen, quasi als anregung....

DANKE!

schönes wochenende....


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 April 2005)

Mahlzeit,

wenn libnodave den TS-Adapter und Excel-VBA unterstützt, 
wäre das eine Freeware-Möglichkeit, einfach mal Zottel fragen.

Mit AGLink geht das relativ einfach, kostet aber 400,- EUR 
Einzelplatzlizenz oder Entwicklungslizenz 1500 EUR (MPI). 
Der TS-Adapter wird lokal unterstützt. Für den Zugriff über 
Telefon kostet die Entwicklungslizenz 2250 EUR (MPI + TS).

Demo-Download mit Excel-VBA-Beispielen (ca. 7 MB):
http://www.download.deltalogic.de/accon-aglinks7/aglink_vba.zip

Andere Anbieter:
http://www.traeger.de oder http://www.prozess-informatik.de : PC-S7-Link
www.mhj-Software.de 

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Ralle (8 April 2005)

Mit Prodave-Mini (Mini kann nur DB's auslesen und beschreiben) von Siemens sollte das auch gehen. Vorteil hierbei ist, daß man Zugriff auf alle von Siemens bereitgestellten Schnittstellen hat, da man die Schnittstelle für Prodave, wie beim Step7-Manager einstellt.
Um per Telefon Online zu gehen, muß man dann natürlich auch die TeleService-Software haben. Prodave stellt eine DLL zum Zugriff auf die S7 bereit, das kann man in VBA, glaube ich  :?: , nutzen, mit Delphi und VB kein Problem. Allerdings ist Prodave nicht kostenlos   .


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 April 2005)

Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Prodave-Mini



Sorry, dass wir das gute alte Prodave unterschlagen haben.



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Vorteil hierbei ist, daß man Zugriff auf alle von Siemens bereitgestellten Schnittstellen hat, da man die Schnittstelle für Prodave, wie beim Step7-Manager einstellt.



Richtig, Prodave unterstützt alle von Siemens bereitgestellten 
Schnittstellen.

AGLink unterstützt alle von Siemens bereitgestellten Schnittstellen 
sowie NetLink und die Profibus-Boards von Hilscher und Softing.  

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Markus (9 April 2005)

ok, das mit dem modem muss nicht unbedingt sein.
(daran habe ich garnicht gedacht)

es sollte nur lokal ein ts-adapter benutzt werden können, und zwar ohne zusatzsoftware.

wenn die sache mit prodave wie die restliche siemens software funktioniert, dann müsste ja auch die teleservice software auf dem rechner sein. das wären zusätzliche kosten...

kann man mit den programmen auch auf unlinked db´s auf der mmc zugreifen?

danke mal für die bisherigen antworten.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 April 2005)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> kann man mit den programmen auch auf unlinked db´s auf der mmc zugreifen?



Hallo Markus,

laut unserer Entwicklung müsste das mit AGLink gehen,
hat aber noch nie jemand gefragt bis jetzt und wurde 
auch noch nicht getestet.

Wenn es schnelle gehen muss, bitte mit der Demo 
ausprobieren, sonst machen wir das bei Gelegenheit mal.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Maxl (20 April 2005)

Ich könnte da noch die Factory-Gateways von Pro-Face empfehlen. Diese können viele Bussysteme auf Ethernet umsetzen (RS232, RS485 und MPI kann es von Haus aus, alles andere mit Adapter).
Es gibt eine fix-fertige Software-dazu (Pro-Server + Pro-Studio), die Variablen aus der SPS liest, und in Excel-Dateien oder eine Access-Datenbank schreiben kann.

Zugriff auf Unlinked-DBs ist damit nicht möglich.!!


Preise weiß ich nicht - kann Dir aber Kontaktadressen und Ansprechpersonen nennen.


mfg
Max


PS: wurde auch unter http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2543&highlight=proface schon behandelt


----------



## Markus (3 Mai 2005)

also prodave und aglink können definitiv keine unlinked db´s....

@zottel
du hast noch nichts dazu gesagt.
was ist den mit linbodave?

ich muss gestehen das ich es selbst noch nicht probiert habe.
würde mich vorerst über eure erfahrungen freuen...


----------



## Zottel (3 Mai 2005)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> also prodave und aglink können definitiv keine unlinked db´s....
> 
> @zottel
> du hast noch nichts dazu gesagt.
> was ist den mit linbodave?


Es ging ja im Titel um Excel. Ich kenne Excel nicht gut, aber es braucht wohl Makros in VBA. Bis jetzt hat noch keiner eine Schnittstelle zu Libnodave in Visual Basic erstellt. Und ich habe kein Visual Basic und kann es nicht extra dafür kaufen.

Mit "unlinked DBs" hatte ich noch nie zu tun. Wie erzeugt man die? Aber sorry, ich habe auch keine MMC. Wenn AgLink es ohne weiteres kann, vermute ich, daß es geht.

Den TS-Adapter unterstützt Libnodave schon, allerdings habe ich auch schon gehört, daß Leute damit Schwierigkeiten haben. Ich denke, es hängt davon ab, wie er konfiguriert wurde.


----------



## tobias (3 Mai 2005)

zottel schrieb:
			
		

> Den TS-Adapter unterstützt Libnodave schon ...........&& Schwierigkeiten



Hallo
mit meinem TS-Adapter (ca33 - V5.1) gelingts mir && bisher nicht mit libnodave 'ne Verbindung zur (200/) 300-er CPU aufzunehmen. Der MPI (CA23) funkte zuletzt spitzenmässig. Woran es liegt, oder ob sich da in der letzten Wochen was änderte  ??????? 

Mit der Accon Demo von Deltalogic geht derselbe TS Adapter 100%-ig. Da wird er glaube ich als normaler MPI in der Konfig eingetragen.


----------



## Zottel (3 Mai 2005)

tobias schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> mit meinem TS-Adapter (ca33 - V5.1) gelingts mir && bisher nicht mit libnodave 'ne Verbindung zur (200/) 300-er CPU aufzunehmen.


Zur 200 nicht, aber die 300 geht mit dem CA33 bei mir zuhause auf dem Schreibtisch.


			
				tobias schrieb:
			
		

> Der MPI (CA23) funkte zuletzt spitzenmässig. Woran es liegt, oder ob sich da in der letzten Wochen was änderte  ???????


Bei dir oder bei Libnodave? Ich denke, in der gesamten Reihe 0.6.x ist keine Änderung, die den TS-Adapter betrifft. Es gab aber mal ein- oder 2 releases, wo eine Änderung die Initialisierung des TS-Adapters "kaputtmachte". Wir können ja mal die TS-Adapter tauschen...


----------



## Markus (3 Mai 2005)

excel oder vba ist jetzt wieder zweitrangig...

erste prio hat der zugriff auf unlinked db´s

db´s mit dem attribut "unlinked" (wird in den eigenbschaften gesetzt) liegen nicht im ram sondern auf der mmc karte der sps.

die sps kann auch nur über spezielle sfc´s darauf zugreifen.

wie gesagte aglink und prodave können das nicht!


----------



## Anonymous (3 Mai 2005)

@ Hallo Zottel,
durch den einzigen TS-Adapter welcher hier rumschwirrt ist kein 'Durchkommen'. 
Das daselbe Modell anderswo funktioniert ist klar, steht ja auch in der Präambel. 
Bisher versagte der in allen zahlreich probierten, von 'fabrikneu' bis 'total verstellt', Vorabkonfigurationen.

Wobei das direkt eingestöpselte Gegenstück mangels Alternativen bisher immer eine 300C- xxx ist. Zu der Baureihe brachte Siemens mehrere FW-Updates raus wo Kommunikationsschwierigkeiten als behoben beschrieben waren. Mangels 4MB MMC ist das aber für mich nicht zu 'flashen'. Vielleicht würde sich dann was ändern ? 
Diese C-CPUs mit max. 4MB MMC wurden nur sehr kurz gebaut, danach sofort durch '8MB MMC Hardware' ersetzt.  Sind also eher weniger verbreitet.

Bei der 200-er ist da der Repeater noch zwischen. Aus Step7 oder MicroWin gehts jeweils.

Gruss


----------



## Zottel (4 Mai 2005)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> db´s mit dem attribut "unlinked" (wird in den eigenschaften gesetzt) liegen nicht im ram sondern auf der mmc karte der sps. die sps kann auch nur über spezielle sfc´s darauf zugreifen.


Kann man einen DB mit dieser Eigenschaft erzeugen, ohne eine MMC zu haben? (z.B. daß der Baustein dann im Ladespeicher aber nicht im Arbeitsspeicher steht?) So, daß er auch nur
über die speziellen sfcs erreichbar ist? 
1. Ist dieser Baustein dann von Step 7 Anzeigbar?(Irgendwie bestimmt)
2. erscheint er im normalen Bausteinordner?
3. kann er geöffnet werden?
4. Kann dann von Deklarations- in Datensicht umgeschaltet werden?
5. Kann er "beobachtet" werden?
6. Können Werte darin unter "Beobachten Variable" angezeigt werden?


> wie gesagte aglink und prodave können das nicht!


Dann wird es mit Libnodave wohl auch nicht gehen. Du kannst probieren:
testMPI --readout COM1:
Statt testMPI kannst du auch eines der anderen Testprogramme (testISO_TCP, testIBH, je nach Verbindungsart nehmen).
Wenn du eine Datei mit dem Bausteinnamen erhälst (z.B DB99.mc7) kann er zumindest en bloc gelesen werden.
Wenn du dann von dem Block die ersten (36?) Bytes des Headers wegläßt, hast du den Inhalt.


----------



## Zottel (4 Mai 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hallo Zottel,
> 
> Wobei das direkt eingestöpselte Gegenstück mangels Alternativen bisher immer eine 300C- xxx ist. Zu der Baureihe brachte Siemens mehrere FW-Updates raus wo Kommunikationsschwierigkeiten als behoben beschrieben waren. Mangels 4MB MMC ist das aber für mich nicht zu 'flashen'. Vielleicht würde sich dann was ändern ?
> Diese C-CPUs mit max. 4MB MMC wurden nur sehr kurz gebaut, danach sofort durch '8MB MMC Hardware' ersetzt.  Sind also eher weniger verbreitet.


Mein TS-Adapter heißt 0CA33-0XA0, V5.1. Ich vermute im Übrigen, daß es NICHT an der Firmware liegt. S7-200 über TS-Adapter ist einfach nicht implementiert.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Mai 2005)

Hallo,

DBs welche als Unlinked gekennzeichnet sind, sind über Status-Var nicht erreichbar. Der einzige Zugriff ist über die SFCs möglich.

Zur Frage von Zottel, ob die Bausteine auch ohne MMC erzeugt werden können, ist zu sagen:
Da die CPUs mit MMC keinen Ladespeicher haben, somit keine Bausteine ohne MMC in die CPU übertragen werden können, stellt sich diese Frage nicht.


----------



## Zottel (4 Mai 2005)

Habe es gestern noch probiert.


			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> DBs welche als Unlinked gekennzeichnet sind, sind über Status-Var nicht erreichbar. Der einzige Zugriff ist über die SFCs möglich.


Falsch. Sie sind über "Beobachten Variable" zugänglich. Der Wert kann angezeigt, aber nicht verändert "gesteuert" werden.


			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Frage von Zottel, ob die Bausteine auch ohne MMC erzeugt werden können, ist zu sagen: Da die CPUs mit MMC keinen Ladespeicher haben, somit keine Bausteine ohne MMC in die CPU übertragen werden können, stellt sich diese Frage nicht.


Unsinn und unpräzise. Du meinst wohl "CPU, die MMCs erfordern" statt "CPUs mit MMC" Mir stellte sich diese Frage gerade darum, weil ich keine MMC und eine CPUzur Hand habe, die keine MMC braucht (aber einen Schlitz dafür hat sie).
Leider ist noch nicht klar, ob Libnodave das nun kann, weil mir gestern nacht ein Nullmodem Kabel fehlte...


----------



## tobias (4 Mai 2005)

@ Hallo Zottel, 
(ich war beim gestern so begonnen Beitrag nicht eingeloggt )



			
				zottel schrieb:
			
		

> Mein TS-Adapter heißt 0CA33-0XA0, V5.1.



Verbindung mit der 200-er ist nur als Notlösung anzusehen um zu gucken ob da überhaupt was passiert weils hier eben keine Möglichkeit gibt anderweitig auf ältere CPUs (der 300-er Baureihe) zuzugreifen. Wir besitzen alles die 'C'-Geräte. Das verhält sich immer gleich - mit diesem TS Adapter gehts nicht bei libnodave; mit Step7, etc. funktioniert die Verbindung störungsfrei. 

Die Frage ist ja nur Warum genau dieser Adapter hier nichts sagt? Das ist ja ebenfalls ein 6ES7972-0CA33-0XA0 V5.1 der damals originalversiegelt von Siemens ankam. 
Die gleiche MILF hat der Adapter eines Bekannten. Mit diesem war dort testweise aus libnodave eine Verbindung zur CPU226 möglich. (Der hat keine 300-er). Dabei war der einzige Unterschied zwischen den Adaptern im Aufdruck die Ausgabenr. Meiner ist Ausgabe 1.1 der andere hatte Ausgabe 1.3  

Gut - von daher weiss ich dass ein Zugriff auch auf eine CPU226 wahlweise mit MPI-Adapter oder TS-Adapter aus libnodave möglich wäre wenn eben genau das Gurkenteil hier mitspielen würde. Bleibt mir somit bei libnodave eben nur den MPI Adapter CA23 zu benutzen.  
Gruss


----------



## Zottel (4 Mai 2005)

tobias schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hallo Zottel,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seltsam, daß es mit der 226 klappt. Hat er testPPI oder testMPI benutzt?
Bei der Ausgabe bin ich nicht sicher. Habe ihn jetzt nicht hier(Arbeitsplatz). Nach meiner Erinnerung ist da ein qudratisches Feld mit 4 Kästchen, eine Art 2x2 Tabelle. Wenn nur Kreuze drin waren, waren die beiden Felder der 1.Zeile angekreuzt, wenn es Zahlen waren, waren beide 1.


----------



## tobias (4 Mai 2005)

zottel schrieb:
			
		

> Nach meiner Erinnerung ist da ein qudratisches Feld mit 4 Kästchen, eine Art 2x2 Tabelle. Wenn nur Kreuze drin waren, waren die beiden Felder der 1.Zeile angekreuzt, wenn es Zahlen waren, waren beide 1.


dazu: Es ist diese 2-spaltige Tabelle. Dort stehen in den oberen Kästchen aber Zahlen. Hier VERS   01 (MECH)...... 01(GRBG)
Die untere Zeile ist AEND und jeweils leer.


> Seltsam, daß es mit der 226 klappt. Hat er testPPI oder testMPI benutzt?


Die CPU 226 wurde (ausschliesslich) mit testPPI probiert. 
Genauso funktioniert es bei mir mit der CPU216 und MPI Adapter. 
Wurde mit einer EINZELNEN CPU2xx meineswissens noch nie mit testMPI probiert. Du brachtest mich da eben erst auf die Idee.

Mit der 314C (MPI_03) + 214 (PPI_05)+ 224/226 (PPI_09/11--> Port1 bei 2x6) im MPI-Bussegment allerdings sind die CPU224/214 mit testMPI zumindest sichtbar. Wenn ich also die 'MPI' -Adresse der 214 (PPI_05) oder 09/11 der 22x eingebe, wird die Verbindung beim MPI Adapter bestätigt. Das eigentlich schon lange und unverändert. Wonach ich die Nummerierung (in 'grauer' Vorzeit) der CPUs vornahm als ich das entdeckte. In Etwa vergleichbar dem Step7 Punkt 'erreichbare Teilnehmer' und wie schonmal angesprochen aus libnodave heraus die einzeln CPUs gezielt starten und stoppen zu können. Das klappt 100%. (bei 'UNI-Master' Betrieb). 
Gruss


----------



## Anonymous (4 Mai 2005)

Hallo,

also nachdem Zottel behauptet hat, dass der Status eines Unlinked-DB möglich ist, habe ich dies mal getestet.
Den Status über DB-Bausteinstatus bekomme ich hin, der Status über Status-Variable funktioniert aber nicht! Hier wird angezeigt, dass eine Statusanzeige nicht möglich ist. Habe dies mit Siemens V5.3 probiert.

Zur Aussage mit der MMC. Bei den von uns bisher mit MMC eingesetzten CPUs der 300er Serie, war keine dabei, welche noch über einen integrierten Ladespeicher verfügte. Natürlich kenne ich nicht alle CPUs die es gibt. Der CPU-Typ von Zottel der eine MMC und integrierten Ladespeicher hat würde mich interessieren. Vielleicht kannst Du ja mal die Bestellnummer posten.
Vielleicht ist es ja eine CPU mit Memory-Card ("MC" man beachte das fehlende M).
Gruß


----------



## Zottel (4 Mai 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> also nachdem Zottel behauptet hat, dass der Status eines Unlinked-DB möglich ist, habe ich dies mal getestet.
> Den Status über DB-Bausteinstatus bekomme ich hin, der Status über Status-Variable funktioniert aber nicht! Hier wird angezeigt, dass eine Statusanzeige nicht möglich ist. Habe dies mit Siemens V5.3 probiert.
> Gruß


Heißt es jetzt "Status-Variable"? Habe es gestern mit "Beobachten Variable" gemacht. Ist das das gleiche? Step7 V5.0 SP2.


> Zur Aussage mit der MMC. Bei den von uns bisher mit MMC eingesetzten CPUs der 300er Serie, war keine dabei, welche noch über einen integrierten Ladespeicher verfügte. Natürlich kenne ich nicht alle CPUs die es gibt. Der CPU-Typ von Zottel der eine MMC und integrierten Ladespeicher hat würde mich interessieren. Vielleicht kannst Du ja mal die Bestellnummer posten.
> Vielleicht ist es ja eine CPU mit Memory-Card ("MC" man beachte das fehlende M).
> Gruß


CPU 315-2DP, mit "AF", nicht "AG" in der Bestellnummer, doppelt breit. Ok, wohl ein M zuviel.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Mai 2005)

Hallo,

Beobachten ist das Gleiche.
Wenn Du eine CPU 315-2AF0X hast, dann ist diese mit Flashcard. Die hat auch einen integrierten Ladespeicher. Wir haben in einer Anlage so eine drin, werde das Verhalten bei der CPU mal testen.
Den letzten Test habe ich mit einer C31X gemacht mit MMC, ohne integrierten Ladespeicher.

Gruß


----------



## Anonymous (4 Mai 2005)

@Gast
Die CPU ist 6ES7 315-2AF03-0AB0.
Sie hat keine sichtbare Flashcard.
Sie hat integrierten Ladespeicher. 
Sie hat einen Kartenschlitz und der ist leer.

@Markus:
Ich habe einen unlinked DB erzeugt und libnodave kann daraus lesen.

Etwas länger:
Ich habe einen DB71 erzeugt, unlinked angekreuzt, mit 2 Datenworten und ihn in die CPU geladen. Dann habe ich DB71 nach DB31 kopiert, das unlinked weggenommen und in die CPU geladen.
Im OB1 habe ich versucht, das erste DW zu lade, hochzuzählen und zurückzuschreiben. Mit DB31.DBW0 klappt das, mit DB71.DBW0 nicht.
Werte aus beiden DBs liest Libnodave richtig.
Schreiben scheitert beim DB71 (Fehlercode 10, the desired item is not available in PLC, das ist dasselbe was auch beim Zugriff auf einen nicht existierenden DB ausgegeban würde), während es bei DB31 funktioniert.

Ich kann natürlich nicht versprechen, daß es mit der MMC das gleiche ist...


----------



## Zottel (4 Mai 2005)

Der letzte Beitrag war von mir.


----------



## Markus (4 Mai 2005)

vielen dank, das hört sich vielversprechend an.

konntest du mit linbodave auch schreiben?

hast du das unter win getestet? wenn ja, kannst du mir das mal mailen?

danke


----------



## Zottel (4 Mai 2005)

mich selbst schrieb:
			
		

> Schreiben scheitert beim DB71 (Fehlercode 10, the desired item is not available in PLC, das ist dasselbe was auch beim Zugriff auf einen nicht existierenden DB ausgegeban würde), während es bei DB31 funktioniert.


Nein, Schreiben geht eben bei dem unlinked DB nicht, bei den anderen natürlich schon.
Steuern ging ja auch nicht. Irgendwie macht es ja auch Sinn, daß Flash-Speicher nicht "mal so eben" schreibbar ist. Was ist deine Anwendung? Was kannst du mit den SFCs aus einem S7-Programm tun?
Wenn du mittels der SFCs schreiben kannst, mach doch folgendes:
Lege einen zusätzlichen "normale" DB mitz 3 Worten an. Verwende Sie als:
DW0: Adresse im unliked DB.
DW2: neuer Wert für Adresse
DW4: Auftrag und Quittung.
Von aussen schreibst du nun zunächst Adresse und Wert und zuletzt z.B. eine 1 in das DW2.
Im S7 Programm testest du auf die 1 in DW2. Wenn sie da ist, rufst du SFC auf. Wenn die fertig und erfolgreich ist, setzt du DW2 auf 0, bei Fehler auf einen Fehler-Wert (könnte ja sein, daß der Flash-Speicher "hinüber" ist). Dein PC-Programm fragt DW2 ab, und wenn die 1 weg ist, kann es den nächsten Wert übergeben oder den Fehler melden.

Getestet habe ich das unter Linux, aber ich habe mal eben eine .exe für Windows kompiliert (und nicht extra getestet).
Die Endung .exe ist hier verboten.....
Mach jetzt ein tar.gz. Das kann Winzip aufmachen.Es ist alles drin von der gegenwärtigen "Arbeitskopie". testMPI enthält das Lesen von DB31 und DB71. Du mußt dafür sorgen, daß deine SPS diese DBs enthält und einer davon "unlinked" ist.


----------



## Markus (4 Mai 2005)

die anwendung:

1500 rezepte liegen verteilt auf 150 db´s im flash.

für das handling (laden und speichern) in der sps sind entsprechnden db´s und handlingsbausteine vorhanden.

jetzt will ich diese rezepte auch am pc bearbeiten können.
dazu alle db´s auslesenm, und dann mit einem vb, c oder eben mit einem excelblatt eine möglichkeit schaffen wo diese programme komfortabel bearbeitet werden können.

und anschliesend in die sps geschrieben werden können.

den umweg mittels umkopieren in db´s die nicht "unlinked" sind, wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden. weil ich der sps noch mehr zumuten muss, weil ich dann auch in der sps anpassen muss, und weil es langsamer wird.

zuerst dachte ich auch das ich mit den sfc´s unnötige schreibzyklen auf der mmc habe, aber wie mir durch deine einleuchtentden vermutung klar wurde habe ich das ja mit direktem pc-zugriff auch...


gut dann könnte man also behaupten das das beschreiben des flash (sinnvollerweise) nur mit den entsprechenden sfc´s erlaubt ist.
und siemens das so gestaltet hat das weder eingene noch die tools von drittanbietern dies umgehen können.

vielen dank an alle die bisher gepostet haben!


----------



## tobias (4 Mai 2005)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> gut dann könnte man also behaupten das das beschreiben des flash (sinnvollerweise) nur mit
> den entsprechenden sfc´s erlaubt ist.
> und siemens das so gestaltet hat das weder eingene noch die tools von drittanbietern dies umgehen können.



fast - vielleicht nicht ganz  :?: 
So wie ich es seinerzeit von Siemens auf Anfrage verstand gibt es da 'Tools' welche direkt auf die MMC schreiben (von ... lesen) können. Dieses war 
A: in Verbindung mit dem 900€ Lesegerät (EEPrommer - im Forum öfters erwähnt unter MMC formatieren) 
B: Bei in der CPU gesteckter MMC per Treiber
einsetzbar. 
Wie schonmal erwähnt gabs/ gibts dazu eine Beschreibung und Hinweise in der Siemens Knofledge-Bar. Unter den Suchworten 'Rezeptur' 'Getting Startet' stands da irgendwo. 

(Finde aber eben probiert mit meinem aufgeschriebenen Links nicht einmal mehr zur Suchmaske. Besitze nur noch Teile davon zu dem AWL Beispiel ausgedruckt,  find keinen vollständigen PDF weil ich da nie wieder beiging und das vermüllt ist. ) 

Die Anzahl möglicher DB's auf der MMC war auch nur sehr begrenzt - möglich das sich die Grenze auf meine damalige 64kB MMC bezog ? Ich wollte mit der 314C meinen Stromzähler aufzeichnen - speicherte es auf der Karte und wusste dann auch nie richtig weiter. 


Gruss


----------

